# Guided Trip To High Rock Lake...Free!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Don't know why I haven't thought of this before. If anyone would like to drag your boat down here for a few days of top flight bass fishing, I will guide you on HIGH ROCK LAKE!
No charge! High Rock Lake is a fine fishery, has hosted the Bassmaster Classic four times, and is home to the world's best crank bait fishing. I grew up fishing the lake, and have good knowledge of its humps, points, railroad beds, creek arms, and other structure.
Many Bass Pros cut their cranking teeth here, including Gerald Beck, David Wright, and 1993 champ David Fritts. The lake is known for its offshore humps, where big bass stack up to intercept cruising bait balls of threadfin and gizzard shad. I guess June til November would be best times.
Seriously, I'd love to guide you here, and would help you find accommodations.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's a great offer for the serious bass fishermen on here. you just don't see many free guided trips for any type fishing. I'm not much of a bass fisherman except maybe on farm ponds with a worm, LOL. or I might have taken you up on your offer.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I just was thinking after reading what some of the guides charge guys to fish that lake, and got to thinking, if anyone was going to be in the area, I'd be glad to show them the lake. I'ts over 16000 acres, and is a top ranked lake for bass and other species.
I know the lake well, just don't have a boat these days. So if someone could bring their boat, we can do what others pay these guides 250 dollars a day for, and it would be no charge at all.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

People come from all over to fish it, but if you're a typical "bank beater" in warm weather, you're just as liable to get your feelings hurt. The ancient railroad beds, humps and points with amazing drop off ledges are the keys for success there. In Spring, you can do quite well on lay downs and boat docks. But as summer approaches, most of your bigger females haul off to these deeper areas, and it's crank bait and Carolina rig time.
Some of my favorite areas are:
Flat Swamp Creek
Nice points and boat docks. Mark Davis won his Classic here, fishing brush in ten feet of water on a Fat Free Shad.

Second Creek
Two gorgeous humps near the mouth of this creek arm produced a Classic title for Bryan Kerchal.

Abbotts Creek
Largest creek arm, lots of points, humps, and boat docks.

The Brickyard
Near the mouth of Panther Creek, an elongated point loaded with rocks and stumps. Two small islands add features.

One Bush Point
Just the other side of Panther Creek, a small point with one big buttonwood bush growing out of five feet of water, and a drop off to 15 feet on the lake side. Two 11.8 bass have been taken here.
These are some of the places we'd hit, I know some humps there that are nameless (but I know where they are).lol
The following article is a few years old, but has some good info.
http://www.northcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=2548


----------

